# power pole



## teamCRC (Jan 3, 2009)

I was wondering if the power pole works as good as shown on tv? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *teamCRC (1/13/2009)*I was wondering if the power pole works as good as shown on tv? Is it worth the money?




I won't ever have a bay/flats boat without one.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *teamCRC (1/13/2009)*I was wondering if the power pole works as good as shown on tv? Is it worth the money?




Hell Yeah..If you have to money what are you waiting on!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes and Yes. They are awesome, with the remote control you can pin down instantly and any time. It does a great job holding even in strong current. Also very quiet. They hold up well and have very little problems. Lifetime warranty on the fiberglass spike. Tony Blanton(Voodoolounge) on the forum is a dealer and would be happy to give you anymore info you need. If you inshore fish a lot it is worth looking into.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Every single customer I've had has wished they would have done it sooner, and will NEVER go without the PowerPole again!! Let me know when you are ready


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the average cost of the power pole and installation?


----------

